

Amazon's Tax Stance Unfair and Unethical - erickhill
http://www.slate.com/id/2299051/pagenum/all

======
jbhelms
There is another way to go about this. Force Amazon and other online retailers
to send copies of sales to all the states that purchases are made. Then the
states can decide what to do with this information. It would only take a
handful of audits before people paid the use taxes like they are supposed to.

